# ...gut mit Ihnen meinen...



## dergott

Amigos, que podría significar la expresión: "jemand, der es gut mit Ihnen meint"
 
He aquí el contexto:
 
...Einige vertraten mit Bestimmheit die Auffassung, hier müsse es sich um jener Botschaften handeln, die maliziös unterschrieben sind mit "Jemand, der es gut mit Ihnen meint". 
 
Meine übersetzung
Algunos sostenían con certeza la concepción de que aquí se debería tratar de aquellos mensajes que son maliciosamente suscritos con "_alguien que tiene una buena intención hacia Usted". _


----------



## Jana337

It looks fine at the first sight but I googled "tiene una buena intención" and it is far from common...
The writer suggests that he wrote an anonymous message (apparently containing some unpleasant information or slander), which is not honest, but that he was led by noble intentions.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

dergott said:
			
		

> Amigos, que podría significar la expresión: "jemand, der es gut mit Ihnen meint"



 
Mi diccionario dice que se usa "querer el bien de Usted(es)".





> He aquí el contexto:
> 
> ...Einige vertraten mit Bestimmheit die Auffassung, hier müsse es sich um *jene* Botschaften handeln, die maliziös unterschrieben sind mit "Jemand, der es gut mit Ihnen meint".


 
Una correccioncita. 




> Meine übersetzung
> Algunos sostenían con certeza la concepción de que aquí se debería tratar de aquellos mensajes que son maliciosamente suscritos con "_alguien que tiene una (escribiría *hace con* ...) buena intención hacia Usted"._



__ 
Sólo una idea.


----------



## IWantToBe_HelpedRight

dergot, prima übersetzt!
Denn auch wenn eine Botschaft "malicioso" ist, stimmt der spanische Ausdruck für "es gut mit jemanden meinen" exakt überein!

Jana,

ich finde, es IST common!

Ich habe in der Schulzeit auch solch einen Brief bekommen: man sollte den Brief an 10 weitere Kameraden schicken, um Glück zu haben, andernfalls würde man Unglück haben (Letzteres war dann "malicioso")

...information, which is not honest!!! Very good, Jana...

Heidi


----------



## DaleC

dergott said:
			
		

> ...Einige vertraten mit Bestimmheit die Auffassung, hier müsse es sich um jener Botschaften handeln, die maliziös unterschrieben sind mit "Jemand, der es gut mit Ihnen meint".
> 
> Meine übersetzung
> Algunos sostenían con certeza la concepción de que aquí se debería tratar de aquellos mensajes que son maliciosamente suscritos con "_alguien que tiene una buena intención hacia Usted". _



Ja, klingt genau wie eine altmodishe klischee bei der amerikanischen Cartoon-welt: der anonyme brief mit eklatantem inhalt, der mit "A Friend" unterschrieben wird. 

"de que aqui se *debería* tratar de" 
-- nicht "de que aqui se *tendría que* tratar de"? Meine kenntnisse des spanischen sind nicht große.


----------



## Jana337

IWantToBe_HelpedRight said:
			
		

> Jana,
> 
> ich finde, es IST common!
> 
> Heidi


Hallo Heidi,

ich habe "tiene una buena intención" gegoogelt und nur "Results *1* - *10* of about *278* for *"tiene una buena intención"*.  (*0.30* seconds)" gefunden. Das ist für Spanisch hoffnungslos wenig. In welchem Sinne ist es denn "common"?

Jana


----------



## IWantToBe_HelpedRight

Hola Dalec, ja, ich würde auch debería sagen.
Hola Jana, nun ja, ich habe in www.myjmk.de nachgeschaut 
Um nun wirklich sicher zu gehen, habe ich Deine Google-Idee mal etwas abgewandelt:http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=tener+una+buena+intenci%C3%B3n&btnG=Search
Na, ja, ist ja kein Problem...Gruß Heidi


----------



## Whodunit

IWantToBe_HelpedRight said:
			
		

> Um nun wirklich sicher zu gehen, habe ich Deine Google-Idee mal etwas abgewandelt:http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=tener+una+buena+intenci%C3%B3n&btnG=Search
> Na, ja, ist ja kein Problem...Gruß Heidi


 
Das ist nicht sicherer, sondern unsicherer. Du hast die Anführungszeichen vergessen. Ohne diese sucht Google nach allen Begriffen, und zwar auch nach "tener", welches verständlicherweise über zwei Millionen Mal im Internet vertreten ist. 

Meine Variante - die ja eh hundertprozentig falsch ist - ist auch nicht viel besser.


----------



## IWantToBe_HelpedRight

Whodunit
Aha, gut zu wissen
Heidi

P.S.: Die deutsche Variante ist wohl auch nicht "common" 
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=%22es+gut+meinen%22&btnG=Search


----------



## Whodunit

IWantToBe_HelpedRight said:
			
		

> P.S.: Die deutsche Variante ist wohl auch nicht "common"
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=%22es+gut+meinen%22&btnG=Search


 
Doch, über 5.000 Einträge bei Google sind schon "common".  Und wenn ich "meint es gut" eingebe, ist es sehr "common".


----------



## IWantToBe_HelpedRight

Whodunit 
also vielleicht besser : alguién que lo escribe con buena intencíon
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=%22con+buena+intenci%C3%B3n%22&btnG=Search
Heidi


----------

